# Help Please With Led's



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 10, 2016)

_I need a source for UVA1 led's. They have to be in the 340-400 NM range only._
_I 'v gone to a bunch of sites that sell them but can't find the specific range I need._
_I will try to swap them out in led flash light to test a treatment for my  SCLE._
_*******Thanks***************G**************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
****************************_


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jan 10, 2016)

Have you tried Digikey or Allied?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 10, 2016)

_No but thanks for the tip. My problem is I don't speak electrical, I'm a nuts and bolts guy. LOL._
_I will jump over there and give it a whirl. _
_***Thanks***G***_


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 10, 2016)

Try  Mouser also. Digikey usually has a high minimum order.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 10, 2016)

Here are some at the high end:
http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/category/340075/leds/ultraviolet/1.html

And here:
http://www.mpja.com/5mm-Ultraviolet-LED-400nM/productinfo/14143 OP/

Use the search for "ultraviolet" here also:
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 10, 2016)

Here's a search link that might help. http://www.mouser.com/Optoelectroni...8?P=1yzxs48&Ns=Wavelength/Color+Temperature|1


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 10, 2016)

_Thanks for all the leads guy's._
_My plan is to swap the 9 white LED's in a cheap Harbor Freight flash light._
_Then test it on a small patch of skin on my arm ._
_If it works then the plan is to build a bigger unit._
_I know it sounds strange but from all that I have read the light will help to kill all the extra white cells that my body is producing_
_Lupus is a auto immune disorder that leaves me photo sensitive. That means going out in the sun with out long sleeves and a hat and gloves is bad._
_Living in Florida thats hard to do._
_***Thanks Again for all the help*********G********_


----------



## mksj (Jan 10, 2016)

It is not only having a very specific light spectrum (UVA-1), but also the intensity and area treated, the articles on this subject vary on the intensity needed. More recent articles suggest a benefit was not intensity specific, earlier articles used low dose. You need a device/bulb that emits a very specific narrow light spectrum (340-400 nm), using a bunch of UV flashlight LEDs is unlikely to give both the spectrum and intensity needed.  You also need eye protection when using any UV phototherapy.  SLE is a serious disease, it may be worth investing in specific treatment device (see link), although they do not list output on the model below. I would also check with your doctor so you can monitor using this treatment.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/UVA-phototh...284715?hash=item1a0ba1862b:g:ZJEAAOSwSHZWg8wU

They do sell UVA specific LED bulbs (400 nm) but it is unclear of how specific or other UV components that are emitted. This would be easier than a flashlight conversion, but I have no idea  if this is a viable alternative. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Snake-Turtl...hash=item3f1dd02fea:m:mWnYnGS-r7kK4ZxqRxItDQw


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 10, 2016)

You might take a look at UV laser pointers.  I picked up a number of them some years ago for uv curing  adhesive.  I believe that they are 405 nm and most lkely fallout from the BluRay DVD writers.  They are fairly cheap on e-bay.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 10, 2016)

_Yes I agree with all you wrote....And thanks for the links .......But the florescent bulbs are $40.00 a pop._
_I just want to do one 9 bulb flash light and test one small area and see if there is any improvement before I jump into the high dollar devices.
***G***_


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 10, 2016)

Keep us posted of the results ether fail or pass. Sounds interesting.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 10, 2016)

I wouldn't bother with 5mm LEDs, go straight for the high power ones:
http://intl-outdoor.com/noctigon-xp16-v2-uv-365nm-led-p-835.html
test
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/35500

another one
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/43390

stick one in a cheap single LED 3 AA or 3 AAA light off eBay or wherever and you'll have a much better light for not much more money.

As for the merits of the treatment, I'm no MD, but be careful - UV radiation causes thymidine dimers which in turn can cause cancer. You wouldn't want to cause one disease while curing another!


----------



## arvidj (Jan 10, 2016)

jim18655 said:


> Try  Mouser also. Digikey usually has a high minimum order.



They use to have a $25 minimum but that seems to have changed. I recently called and they said no minimum. I then placed a sub $10 including postage and it went without a hitch.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 10, 2016)

http://www.luminus.com/news/articles_7_2941109479.pdf


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 10, 2016)

http://www.s-et.com/uvtop-catalogue.pdf


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 10, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Detector-Invi...keywords=black+light+pet+urine+detector&psc=1

ready made

http://www.amazon.com/Flashlight-Ta...r=8-4&keywords=black+light+pet+urine+detector


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 10, 2016)

arvidj said:


> They use to have a $25 minimum but that seems to have changed. I recently called and they said no minimum. I then placed a sub $10 including postage and it went without a hitch.


Good to know they changed their policy.


----------



## MachGeek (Jan 10, 2016)

If using discrete LEDs, you need to look closely at the data sheet to sort out how the special content changes with applied current/voltage. Also, remember that most organic materials start to absorb strongly in the near UV (A) regime, i.e., any plastic cover will be a strong attenuator. To echo some of the other folks, this wavelength regime is dangerous - please wear eye protection at the very least. I would also strongly suggest that you discuss these experiments with a medical professional. Please be safe.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 12, 2016)

_Once again I can see I am out of my depth here._
_My knowledge of electronics is rudimentary at best._
_ I am in contact with my doctor and he is reading up on it. _
_My plan was to mount the flash light on top of a small cardboard box and cut a hole in the side just big enough for my hand. Turn on the light for 5 minutes than skip a day and do another 5 minutes._
_The reason for this test is I don't want to be on drugs for what remains of my life._
_The first pills they gave me really screwed me up. Lost most of my hair and felt like a zombie. There is no way I am going to live the rest of my life like that._
_So I'm looking for a better way to deal with it._
_Sorry for the rant._
_If I can source out the right parts I sure could use help putting it together._
_I'm going to try to find led's in the middle of the 340-400nm range. 370nm seems like the sweat spot._
_I'l keep you guy's posted on my progress._
_****G*****_


----------



## mksj (Jan 12, 2016)

The bases for this therapy is not topical (Exposure to the skin), it has to do with the ability of this wavelength of light to penetrate through the skin and have an effect on your circulating white cells, specifically T-Cells. The amount of cells affected is based on area treated/exposed to the light, penetration of the light (intensity) and blood flow through the area. The latter would be higher in a warmer climate. Intensity, Area, Duration and Frequency of treatment all would influence the volume of white cells affected.  I do not believe that a flashlight with different LEDs would provide the area nor the penetration (output/lumens) that seems to be needed for this form of therapy, so to give it a reasonable chance of seeing an affect I would try to replicate the conditions used in the medical studies. I have spent 30 years conducting medical trials, and still do some consulting in biotech. Have seen a lot of different medical therapies, some work, most do not. I just believe you need to try to replicate the actual treatment conditions, and have some means to evaluate the response. Spending $40 on a bulb may be reasonable when you consider the cost of other treatments. Work with your local doctor.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 12, 2016)

Gator, No need to apologize for a rant.  You have the right to desire to live a decent life.  

Some years ago, I found a website the sold UV LED's. Back then the technology was new and prices were high but they had LED's going down into the 250 nm range.  This may have been the site.

http://www.ledtronics.com/products/ProductsDetails.aspx?WP=C652K1748


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 12, 2016)

Check the yellow pages for light specialty stores in your area. Might have what you need, or are able to get what you need. Worth a shot.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## kingmt01 (Jan 12, 2016)

400nm seems to stick in my head for some reason. Is that the grow light range? If so just get a desk top grow light. I think they are about $10.


----------



## John Hasler (Jan 12, 2016)

mattthemuppet said:


> As for the merits of the treatment, I'm no MD, but be careful - UV radiation causes thymidine dimers which in turn can cause cancer.


Yes.  That's why  you should never, ever expose your skin to sunlight.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 12, 2016)

that's a little extreme John. Comparing the intensity per area of a high power UV LED with that of the sun isn't a very "illuminating" comparison. I've worked with UV my whole career (DNA gel electrophoresis) and I don't once recall anyone saying I should skip the face mask or shield because it's just like sunlight.


----------

